# Spoiler on Passat?



## roadrunner (22 Oct 2008)

I`m getting a 08 Passat & am thinking of putting a spoiler on. Has anyone done this & are you satisfied with the result?


----------



## gebbel (22 Oct 2008)

roadrunner said:


> I`m getting a 08 Passat & am thinking of putting a spoiler on. Has anyone done this & are you satisfied with the result?


 
I did it on a '05 A4 and was delighted with the result. I did it myself. Very easy to do. I would say go for it.


----------



## Folder@ (23 Oct 2008)

Easy Peasy.

Buy it, get it sprayed for around €40. Buy paint yourself and primer and hand it all over to spray guy and collect it later that day.

Stick it on yourself. Can be tricky because you have to line it up yourself. Get a second opinion on the positioning of it. Sticking it on may take up to 1 minute and leave it for around 4 hours before driving. Wind will loosen adhesion.

Do not put in car wash or power wash for around 5 days.


----------



## sse (23 Oct 2008)

Why?

Manufacturers spend millions in wind tunnels refining details such as door mirrors, radiators, underbody, door handles to save fuel - all this work is undone when someone sticks an ironing board on the bootlid!

SSE


----------



## gebbel (23 Oct 2008)

sse said:


> Why?
> 
> Manufacturers spend millions in wind tunnels refining details such as door mirrors, radiators, underbody, door handles to save fuel - all this work is undone when someone sticks an ironing board on the bootlid!



An interesting point that I hadn't considered. The one I put on however is quite narrow along it length and has a more subtle effect. Hopefully it is not contributing too much to a lesser fuel economy than there should be.


----------



## gillarosa (23 Oct 2008)

sse said:


> Why?
> 
> Manufacturers spend millions in wind tunnels refining details such as door mirrors, radiators, underbody, door handles to save fuel - all this work is undone when someone sticks an ironing board on the bootlid!
> 
> SSE


 
Have to agree!
I have a friend who is a Panel Beater and they apparantly refer to Spoilers on cars as 'Wallyisers'


----------



## David_Dublin (23 Oct 2008)

Why do you want a spoiler on a family saloon? Are you going to put silly lights on it too? And a noisy exhaust? And maybe some silly lights underneath or on the wipers?

You could just get something tattoed on your head, then people can judge you whether you are in your car or not.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Oct 2008)

David_Dublin said:


> Are you going to put silly lights on it too?


 
I just soo love those blue lights


----------



## roadrunner (23 Oct 2008)

David_Dublin said:


> Why do you want a spoiler on a family saloon? Are you going to put silly lights on it too? And a noisy exhaust? And maybe some silly lights underneath or on the wipers?
> 
> You could just get something tattoed on your head, then people can judge you whether you are in your car or not.


 
Your a helpful guy - why bother writing this tripe, stay bitter cause your really good at it.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Oct 2008)

roadrunner said:


> Your a helpful guy - why bother writing this tripe, stay bitter cause your really good at it.


 
If you do not want people to comment in a public forum on your post then perhaps you need to rethink posting.


----------



## roadrunner (23 Oct 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> If you do not want people to comment in a public forum on your post then perhaps you need to rethink posting.


This is a really useful forum to post comments or ask for advice - I`m sorry to see anal bores like yourself & David Dublin starting to invade this site.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Oct 2008)

roadrunner said:


> This is a really useful forum to port comments or ask for advice - I`m sorry to see anal bores like yourself starting to invade this site.


 
Starting to invade ? check our respective post counts mate ( and posting guideline ). We don't always get answers we like or want. I've found that out myself. Get over it. Have a laugh, its an awful day out there we need something to lighten the day up.


----------



## David_Dublin (23 Oct 2008)

Maybe I could have toned it down a little or should have put a smiley in there to show I was only having a laugh, but seriously - a spoiler on a passat!! It is kinda funny. What's it for?? 

There's a fair bit of sarcasm and even lower forms of wit (or lack of) throughout this forum from what I have seen. Taking yourself less seriously is an option.


----------



## Folder@ (23 Oct 2008)

Wind tunnel baloni.

A spoiler is designed to create downforce and will aid the driving experience.

The Passat spoiler is not a whale tail. If its the new B6 model Passat then it will be a lip spoiler







This is a subtle modification and an improvement no end!

Go for it.

BTW, my Audi comes with a built in lip spoiler to the boot. It came lit that out of the factory on account my car is a sport model.


----------



## sse (23 Oct 2008)

Folder@ said:


> Wind tunnel baloni.
> 
> A spoiler is designed to create downforce and will aid the driving experience.
> 
> ...


 

I don't think the OP was talking about factory-fit aerodynamic aids. If the car didn't need one/wasn't fitted with one when it was delivered then adding a random piece of plastic isn't going to help matters. Increasing the "downforce" at the rear without a corresponding increase at the front will actually degrade the balance/"driving experience", even more so when the original car is FWD. Sport models usually have lowered and stiffened suspension and front end treatments too (although it's mainly marketing segmentation rather than additional performance).

Furthermore any modifications will probably need to be advised to your insurance company and any drilled holes will probably invalidate the anti-perf. warranty. Don't want to give them any excuse not to pay out.

It's not "baloney", incidentally, notice how door mirrors have changed shape in recent years. There are many areas on a modern car which have been very carefully honed although the greatest determinant of economy is of course the way it is driven.

SSE


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Oct 2008)

Mounting points of spoilers are often a cause of rust and water leaks in the boot. If a car has one then fair enough, but I wouldn't be a fan of an add one. Do you have a photo of this spoiler on a Passat? That would be interesting to see.


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Mounting points of spoilers are often a cause of rust and water leaks in the boot. If a car has one then fair enough, but I wouldn't be a fan of an add one. Do you have a photo of this spoiler on a Passat? That would be interesting to see.


 

Probably something like [broken link removed]


----------



## David_Dublin (24 Oct 2008)

I'd love to know what you're intending to put on. Pic please!! And perhaps the reason - is it aesthetic, or is it to improve the drive of the car, or a bit of both?


----------



## Caveat (24 Oct 2008)

May have a bearing if you intend selling the car on - not everyone likes to see these - as evidenced on this thread so far.  If it's very subtle though I wouldn't think there should be an aesthetic concern for buyers.


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Oct 2008)

Some cars look great with spoilers and some just look plain stupid. The BMW 3 coupe ( pre 05 model) with the lip spoiler looks stunning (IMO). Then again some of those clothes dryer type spoilers you see on "non-performance" cars just look silly. Aesthetics seems, to many people, to play an almost more important part to actual functionality. "Yea that looks good/cool" -v- "Yes that gives great downforce ...". It's each to their own I guess.

( confesses - did own an escort 5 dr yrs ago with boot spoiler, thought looked great at the time but now , then later did have Mazda 323 5 dr 1.8iF with roof lip spoiler & all the bits and still yearn for it )


----------



## TONNEMAN72 (6 Nov 2008)

As you are probably aware, the new passat bootlid raises automatically when opened, if you add even a small lip spoiler, the extra weight will stop this feature. This feature is handy when you have shopping in your hand and press the boot release on the remote.


----------



## mathepac (7 Nov 2008)

TONNEMAN72 said:


> ... if you add even a small lip spoiler, the extra weight will stop this feature....


Which is why it is referred to as a "spoiler".


----------



## magicbeans (8 Nov 2008)

Dont do it !

I loved the spolier (or shopping trolly look, i.e. handy for pushing when it breaks down  ) in the 80's / early 90's, but in my opinion, nowadays even small spoilers looks tacky / out of date on any modern car, thats why manufactures dont generally fit them anymore.

When buying second hand, I always feel like steering clear of cars with even small spoilers as its looks like the previous owner was a closet boy racer or modifier. 

But having said all that, each to his own, spoil a way !


----------

